# Has anybody had bottoming problems?



## 99412 (May 25, 2006)

I refer of course to that moment when you go up the ferry ramp and then hear a horrible grating noise as your rear end gets sanded down on the checkerplate

My 33ft RV has a long overhang, hence the question.


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Errrr .....yes, with a 26 foot C Class.

Admittedly it had been slightly modified in that it had a thundering great frame welded to the chassis on which sat a large tray on which metal tool boxes were mounted and beneath which was the tow hitch assembly. It was our then motor racing tow vehicle so had been professionally adapted to suit the purpose, hence the rear overhang was slightly longer than standard.

We came off the Sea Cat at Calais....being last on we were first off.
We pointed out to the chap at the exit ramp that we would most probably catch it but he simply shrugged his shoulders and waved us through :roll: 

There was an almighty crunch as the underside of the iron girder to which the tow hitch was attached caught the ramp....we just kept going and as we disappeared into the distance we could see in the rear view mirrors two blokes with club hammers furiously pounding away at the ramp to hammer it back down.................needless to say we did not hang about to find out if they managed to fix it! 8O


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

AAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWW 8O 

Linda, im really shocked. Heres me thinking you were a fine upstanding pillar of the community :roll: and in 2 days youve admitted to driving like a madwoman :twisted: (well 34 mph in a 30 zone which is close!!!) and doing a hit and run on a bloody FERRY no less!!!!! 8O 

Seems to be a bit of a pattern developing here!!!!! :wink: 

Incidently (and back on topic!!)I grounded the Chateau (on my 1 and only journey in it!!) at a petrol station on the way home from Southampton. 8O Came as a bit of a shock and kind of sets your teeth on edge!!!  

Dazzer


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Dazzer said:


> AAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWW 8O
> 
> Linda, im really shocked. Heres me thinking you were a fine upstanding pillar of the community :roll: and in 2 days youve admitted to driving like a madwoman :twisted: (well 34 mph in a 30 zone which is close!!!) and doing a hit and run on a bloody FERRY no less!!!!! 8O
> 
> ...


Just for the record.....I wasn't behind the wheel of the RV, infact I think I was somewhere in the passenger footwell at the time...........hiding! 8O


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Ashamed to say I have done it as well, on the ferry at Dartmouth, the lower ferry.we had a Swift Royal 635 on a VW chassis, lovely van. I digress :? drove on and the ramp caught the hooks that hold up the spare wheel, it dropped off and the chap wheeled it down to us ( we were first on and first off), when we pulled off they had to stop everyone untill we had put the carry frame back up again, the noise was horrendous.we could not get it back up. we tied it up and tried to find a garage, on a saturday morning.we did find a main Vauxhall dealer whose workshop had closed.However the sales manager and his workshop manager had a look, took their jackets off and got underneath and took it all apart went into the workshop and 80 mins later had it all straightened and put it all back up.would not take any payment, so I gave them a few bottles left over from a previous booze run.

cabby


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Damann
there's a bolt on kit available comprising of 2 metal rollers which bolt on to your tow bar if you have one supposed to help bottoming

suprised you didnt have one Linda 
 
Tony


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

winniebagotony said:


> Hi Damann
> there's a bolt on kit available comprising of 2 metal rollers which bolt on to your tow bar if you have one supposed to help bottoming
> 
> suprised you didnt have one Linda
> ...


That was many years ago before we started selling parts Tony :wink:


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

take it your all kitted out now then Linda  
be in touch soon 
Tony


----------



## 99702 (Jun 18, 2006)

ours is a 32 ft motorhome with a long overhang, had a few probs dragging our bum so fitted rear air bags myself quite simply, sorted pump rear up and drives so much better, best money ive spent on her


----------



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

We are new on this board, but hopefully we can fit in for the short time we are in Europe. Bottoming out on a ferry is an obvious concern and I am sure we will have our chance at it with the coach.

Two years ago on a previous coach tour, the ferocious wife took the Ultima GTR across Europe (by herself) and returned with a broken front splitter. The ferry guy, also Calais, shrugged and waved her on when she asked if she could have a two-by-six or something to come off.

Next time, like Linda, I hope they do the hammering.

Robert


----------



## 99573 (Jun 7, 2006)

*bottoming on the ferry*

we have a 33ft vacationer and are going on po ferries to calais in 4 weeks time we are worried now we might have a problem. we went on the hoovercraft several years ago to calais at the time we had a caravan we grounded going up the ramp but lucky didnt do any damage,behind was our friends in a 27ft motorhome they could hear the noise of their 4 week old van scrapping. they stopped on the ramp and had a massive argument with the staff they were made to drive on so causing major damage. they had the same problem on the return journey they asked for a ramp but was told just drive on .they ended up with 3 thousand pounds of damage, which the hoovecraft company did admit liability as we were both to big to go on but they accepted our bookings.
is there anything we can do to ase the problem of grounding or is the ramps in dover ok.


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

We have never had a problem on ferries with our RVs . but have met people who have. I have no idea why some do and some do not. Is it a speed issue ? I don't know


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

redwell - we have a 33ft Vacationer and have done the Dover-Calais route 8 times without any problems - best to take it slow though however much they wave you on :wink:


----------



## 99412 (May 25, 2006)

Now that is good news!

Ours is also a HR Vacationer of similar vintage, so it sounds to me as if that particular RV is high enough at the back to miss the deck.


----------

